# New pond questions



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dad just recently bought a new house, and on the back of the 7 acre property, there's a spot surrounded by woods that could make a nice pond. It has water in it year round (we think), but we arent sure exactly how deep it is, and we are thinking it might be spring fed. Outside the wood line, it is all fields, so if we were to turn this little spot into a pond, should we be worried about the fields being so close? Would this area be a magnet for turtles since it has water in it year round? I dont think there is any fish in it, but I will be back there a few more times trying to get a path to it, the edge of it is completely over grown. So if there are no fish in it, what would you all recommend for a first stocking? We are trying to do it right the first time, I will try to get some pictures of it and see what you all think about it, any help would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

30' of grass filter strip between the field should be enough. I wouldn't worry about turtles. Springs can drain ponds as easily as they fill them. The county soil and water can tell you if the soils are fit for a pond. Fathead minnows for the first stocking.


----------

